

Does anyone have a clue what this site is for? - jensenbox
http://trickynumber.com/

======
rman666
Interesting. If I go back in the archives on The Wayback Machine for my
domain, BlueHatSecurity.Com, I see something similar:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20040404221304/http://bluehatsecu...](http://web.archive.org/web/20040404221304/http://bluehatsecurity.com/)

------
aeontech
whois points to Dmitri Pustoshilo in Tallinn, could be
<https://twitter.com/Dima_Pustoshilo> ?

